# [¿Arreglado?] Teclado desconfigurado por actualizaciones

## dryadcito

Hola a todos, tras mucho tiempo sin demasiados problemas con gentoo.

Recientemente hice una actualización de las malas (varios meses sin actualizar) y pasé por una serie de problemas (el tema de las librerías .la y creo que el otro tema era relacionado con xcb). Pero hubo algo que no pude superar: el teclado en la consola. 

Sin variar la configuración ha dejado de funcionar correctamente. Los síntomas:

Ctrl+e no me lleva al final de línea.

Algunas teclas no están colocadas en su sitio (* está donde la diéresis).

La configuración que tenía es:

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

Con esta, como he dicho, * está descolocado, así como algún otro símbolo.

Si en EXTENDED_KEYMAPS pongo backspace (algo que nunca he tenido que hacer) las teclas están colocadas, pero el retroceso (la tecla backspace) ya no es retroceso, sino una combinación de otras teclas (Ctrl+h según emacs).

En entorno X aparentemente las cosas funcionan, pero Ctrl+Alt+Retroceso (debería matar las X y mandarme a la consola) ya no funciona.

Después de pegarme con esto una semana y no obtener respuesta en el foro general en inglés (supongo que al fin y al cabo tiene que ver con el hecho de tener una distribución española) decidí reinstalar todo el sistema. Sigo teniendo el mismo problema (y, sorprendentemente, también el de que loadkeys esté en /usr/bin pero el script de inicio lo busque en /bin).

En fin, en resumen, ¿alguien sabe que caraio le ocurre a mi sistema?

Por si sirve de algo, el teclado es un genius con algunas teclas multimedia (que no uso en consola, sólo quiero mis teclas habituales y mis combinaciones de teclas normales).

En fin, un saludo y gracias por adelantado a las posibles respuestas.Last edited by dryadcito on Mon Dec 28, 2009 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Recientemente hice una actualización de las malas (varios meses sin actualizar) y pasé por una serie de problemas (el tema de las librerías .la y creo que el otro tema era relacionado con xcb). Pero hubo algo que no pude superar: el teclado en la consola. 

 

Da mas datos de la consola. Ejecuta tty.

 *Quote:*   

> Ctrl+e no me lleva al final de línea.

 

Mira el valor de la variable INPUTRC y el contenido del archivo ~/.inputrc (si existe)

 *Quote:*   

> Algunas teclas no están colocadas en su sitio (* está donde la diéresis)

 

Ejecuta loadkeys es y comprueba si el teclado sigue mal o no.

 *Quote:*   

> En entorno X aparentemente las cosas funcionan, pero Ctrl+Alt+Retroceso (debería matar las X y mandarme a la consola) ya no funciona.

 

Ese comportamiento depende, entre otras cosas, de que la opcion "DontZap" este "off" o no esté en xorg.conf.

----------

## dryadcito

¡Feliz Navidad!

Después de este intermedio de excesos, continuo con el hilo.

 *Quote:*   

> Da mas datos de la consola. Ejecuta tty. 

 

```

tty (GNU coreutils) 7.5

Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Written by David MacKenzie.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Mira el valor de la variable INPUTRC y el contenido del archivo ~/.inputrc (si existe) 

 

No existe tal variable en mi entorno, y lo mismo sucede con el archivo.

```
loadkeys es
```

deja el teclado igual que al arrancar. Sólo puedo aprovechar para pegar un mensaje que antes no me daba:

```
dryad david # loadkeys es

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/olpc/es.map.gz

conjeturando iso-8859-1 diaeresis

```

Respecto a las X, he usado lo que me has puesto para buscar y ya he visto como va ahora, muchas gracias porque eso lo ha arreglado xD. Lo tenía como un error relacionado con lo anterior y era por una actualización que ha cambiado ese comportamiento.

¿Alguna idea más sobre la consola?

----------

## dryadcito

Bueno, después de todo, ocurrió después de una actualización, así que... será una nueva versión de algún paquete.

Eso es lo que pensé, de modo que volví a una versión anterior de loadkeys, y el problema ha desaparecido O_O

El problema se deja ver con sys-apps/kbd-1.15, y me va bien con sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 ... ¿alguna observación? ¿Tiene todo el mundo la 1.15 sin problemas? ¿No hubo que cambiar nada? Tarde o temprano tendré que abandonar la 1.13 y me preocupa xDDDD

----------

## will198

Hola,

Yo tengo la 1.15:

[I] sys-apps/kbd

     Available versions:  1.12-r8 1.13-r1 ~1.14.1-r1 1.15 ~1.15.1 {nls}

     Installed versions:  1.15(23:17:28 19/12/09)(nls)

     Homepage:            http://freshmeat.net/projects/kbd/

     Description:         Keyboard and console utilities

y sin problemas... (hace una semana tb me tuve que pegar con una actualización de más de 6 meses...)

es posible que de las 20-50 ficheros de config uno me suena que fuera el del teclado... y si mal no recuerdo le dije que no lo tocase (con el etc-update)...

¿es posible que te pidiese cambiar el fichero config del etc relativo al teclado (que no se cual es) y lo modificases?... aunque si es así no tendría sentido que con la 1.13 te funcionase  :Sad:  el caso es que por lo que preguntabas a mi me funciona sin problemas y no he hecho nada raro... ni nada no raro relativo al teclado salvo decirle que no tocase la config  :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> dryad david # loadkeys es
> 
> Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/olpc/es.map.gz
> 
> conjeturando iso-8859-1 diaeresis 

 

El archivo de definición de teclado que carga no parece muy comun.

Prueba:

loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es

o

loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es-850

----------

## dryadcito

Lamento el nuevo retraso en responder, ¡estoy muy ocupado para ser Navidad! En fin, era cierto lo del último post. He sustituido el "es" por "/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es " y ahora carga bien. El problema está parcialmente solucionado: el teclado funciona correctamente tanto en consola como en X, pero queda la duda de... ¿por qué a los demás os vale con "es" y a mi no?.

Lo marco como cerrado, pero si alguien quiere ilustrarme en este asunto, leere atento (recuerdo que reinstalé el sistema, así que no hay archivos de configuración atrasados).

¡Gracias a todos por la ayuda!

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba ha hacer unmerge de kbd para que borre los directorios bajo /usr/share/keymaps y haz emerge de nuevo.

----------

